# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  الصمت الإختياري

## نبراس،،،

*الصمت الإختياري*

الصمت الاختياري .. قد يكون عائداً إلى توتر في العلاقات الأسرية ..
الصمت الاختياري قلق وصراع داخلي. هناك بعض التداخلات التي قد يتعرض
لها الاشخاص في مراحل نموهم المتقدمة والتي تخلق جواً من الربكة والتوتر الأمر 
الذي يؤثر بشكل سلبي في كثير من الأحيان على جانب أو أكثر في نموهم . 

و تتمثل هذه التداخلات في ظهور أحد الأعراض أو الظواهر النفسية والتي تحتاج
إلى التدخل النفسي بشكل أو بآخر، أحد أهم تلك العوارض والظواهر هو ما 
يعرف في مجال العيادات النفسية "بالصمت الاختياري"، أو كما يسميه البعض البكم 
المتعمد وهو أحد أشكال اضطرابات الكلام وفيه يمتنع المريض عن الكلام
وعدم التجاوب مع أي حوار في أماكن معينة كالمدرسة مثلاً ومع أشخاص 
معينين كالمدرس و الغرباء أو أحياناً مع الأب أو الأم.

وبالرغم من عدم وجود إحصائيات عربية وفعلية لهذا الشكل من الاضطراب إلاّ أنه
يمثل عدداً غير قليل من المترددين على العيادات النفسية. و بالرغم ان
المريض يمتنع عن الكلام في هذه المواقف ومع بعض الأشخاص إلاّ أنه
في مواقف أخرى يتحدث أحياناً و بطلاقة و بشكل عادي و لعل هذا ما يميز
الصمت الاختياري عما يعرف "بالبكم الهستيري". 

ويصل الصمت الاختياري ذروته عندما يمتنع المريض أيضاً عن الابتسام والنظر 
إلى الشخص الذي يحاوره ولكن هذا يحدث بنسبة نادرة، وهو يكثر حسب ما أشارت
إليه الدراسات عند الأطفال و خاصة في الفئة العمرية من 3- 10سنوات. 

ويعبر هذا الصمت الاختياري عن قلق شديد وصراع داخلي يعاني منه 
المريض في بعض الأحيان غير معروفة أسبابه وقد يرجع في بعض الأحيان إلى
توتر في العلاقات الأسرية أو فراق المريض و خاصة الأطفال منهم لوالديه 
فترة زمينة طويلة نسبياً أو وجود الأم المتسلطة أو تزامن ذلك مع
موقف مؤلم تسبب فيه الشخص المعني مع الطفل فعمم الطفل بقصوره 
المعرفي الألم على مواقف مشابهة.

وقد يستمر الصمت الاختياري ساعات قليلة وقد يستمر أياماً أو أسابيع
أو شهوراً ونادراً ما يصل لسنوات. و يتركز علاج الصمت الاختياري في نقاط
محددة ترتكز في أساسها على ان العلاج يفترض ان يكون من جنس سبب
الاضطراب و يقوم الاختصاصي النفسي بدراسة شاملة للصراعات
الأسرية أو الاتصال بالمدرسة لتحديد السبب و توضيح هذا النوع هذا الاضطراب
والخطوط العريضة التي تساعد في علاج هذا الاضطراب. ثم يحدد الأخصائي
النفسي الخطة العلاجية المناسبة لكل شخص حسب حالته واحتياجاه. 

و من بعض العلاجات المقترحة: العلاج باللعب، أو العلاج بالرسم للمرضى
من الاطفال و بعض أنواع العلاج السلوكي: "التدعيم، الاسترخاء،
المبسط المناسب حسب عمر المريض ".

إضافة إلى إعطاء التوجيهات الأسرية المناسبة والتي تهدف بشكل أساسي 
على المكافأة والحرمان وعلى مراعاة عدم التحدث عن مشكلة المريض
أمامه مع الآخرين وكذلك على عدم دفع المريض على الكلام بصفة تحمل الجبر والقوة.

دمتم في اسرة سعيدة وهادئه

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمدوآله الطيبين الطاهرين
احسنت خيي _قــــمــي_ 
وبارك الله في جهووودك الممـــــــــــيزه 
طرح جدا رااائع 
تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العاافيه 
ونتمنى المزييييد من العطاااء 
دمت بخييييييير

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صلي على محمدوآله الطيبين الطاهرين
> 
> احسنت خيي _قــــمــي_ 
> وبارك الله في جهووودك الممـــــــــــيزه 
> طرح جدا رااائع 
> تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العاافيه 
> ونتمنى المزييييد من العطاااء 
> 
> دمت بخييييييير



فرح 
كل الشكر لكم ولزيارتكم العطره
 دمتم ودام تواصلكم

----------

